# Bellator 74 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 74 takes place in 7 days September 28th 6 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5 million credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 



> Lyman Good vs. Jim Wallhead
> Andrey Koreshkov vs. Jordan Smith
> Michail Tsarev vs. Tim Welch
> Nordine Taleb vs. Marius Zaromskis
> ...



Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
SmackyBear


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for playing to both of you, here we go...

4 right picks by kantowrestler:

Michail Tsarev
Marius Zaromskis
Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra
Phillipe Nover

6 right picks by SmackyBear:

Lyman Good
Andrey Koreshkov
Michail Tsarev
Marius Zaromskis
Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra
Phillipe Nover

Congrats SmackyBear, enjoy the credits :thumbsup:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Great fights. I need to start paying more attention to this org, but I keep forgetting when the events are on.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, dude.


----------

